# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Foligain foam

## doke

Hi guys i thought instead of posting in the trx 2 thread i would let all you know that i have received my 3 month supply of foligain foam and started applying on sat 26th nov and first impressions are good as its not greasy and a bit more liquid than the regaine foam,it dries quickly and has no nasty scent.
I have also got there natural complex to go with it which you take two a day as i have already posted i came off of proscar and dutasteride due to the fact they did not work for me and the sides with them.
Anyway not too expensive as i got mine in uk at £29 for the 3 month supply which is good  and the natural complex is £24 for two months supply. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Interesting doke, keep us updated mate

----------


## doke

hi jc i have not posted for a while but have been keeping up with the trx and other posts i was just making my mind up what i could still try,i as you know tried the spectral nanoxidil but found it could only be used at night due to the mess it made of your hair. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

I have just been to immortal hair site as the foligain foam has Lactic acid in it which i found out is an anti bacterial and may help with acne and hair loss so quite interesting lets see how it works out. :Big Grin:

----------


## downtheline

Hi guys.
I was using regaine foam 5&#37; for 6months along with the Procerin Tablets for 6 months, I didn't really want to use Propecia cause of the side effects I have read about and also because the prescription is just too expensive, although I think I may have wasted money with the Procerin tablets. I am nearly through my last can of foam and I am looking for a cheaper alternative, I looked at the generic minoxidil solution but it looks messy which is why I originally went for the regaine foam, I was just wondering how you are getting on with the Foligain foam and also if you think the tablets are worth while.
After 6 months I havent really experienced much regrowth which is also got me considering the tablet side of my treatment, I may have to opt for the propecia as I dont know if I am throwing money at nothing with the all natural remedies! Any feedback from anyone would be much appreciated.

----------


## doke

hi down i am a bit disapointed that it has been giving me headachs which is why im not too fond on minox and i think i will use my new spectral nanoxidil which does not give any sides.
Also remember that the foligain foam contains some glycl which the regaine foam does not,but i must say it is not greasy. :EEK!:

----------


## clandestine

> hi jc i have not posted for a while but have been keeping up with the trx and other posts i was just making my mind up what i could still try,i as you know tried the spectral nanoxidil but found it could only be used at night due to the mess it made of your hair.


 Anything more to report with nanoxidil? Any noticeable sides? Does it work similarly to minoxidil?

----------


## reedma

I know this is an old thread but Doke? What happened after using this product?

----------


## Hair Bear

I don't know about doke but I have been using it for a fair while now, with limited to no real results.  :Frown: 

I'm not very experienced with minox treatments so maybe I am not a good responder. I have had mixed comments from "your hair looks thicker" to "you are still losing lots and it has done nothing at all" which is usually followed by the "you are wasting your money"

Back when I first started researching this everyone was mainly pushing one or the other (minox or Fin) and now everyone suggests you must do both to see any sort of results.

Foligain foam:
Pros:
a. Is good value for money (cheap)
b. Is not heavy and sticky


Cons:
a. Is not scentless
b. Is very runny (spit like substance)
c. Can make your hair greasy

----------


## Cesel356

What does everyone think of this http://www.hairgrowthcure.com ?

----------


## mgmjtech

Cesel356
What does everyone think of this http://www.hairgrowthcure.com ?

hahaha...fake fake fake....just a way to draw you in for your $$$

----------


## burtandernie

I more and more am coming around to the idea that without propecia you have no real chance. I can see the POV on why some people myself included prefer to avoid taking the internal drugs though. You might have a shot on experimental RU/CB but those are also expensive and arguably more risky than even propecia.

----------

